# Best way to fix this broken copper pipe without pulling shower



## jayrod (Mar 13, 2015)

This has been leaking for a while, and has slowly gotten worse. The picture is of the shower drain. The shower is on the 2nd floor, so the picture is in-between the 1st and 2nd floors and its tight in there!! You can see that someone before me has applied some sticky black goop that pulled right off. What is the best way to fix this without pulling out the entire shower? It looks to be bent a little, and it looks to maybe have threads??? Not sure. Thanks for the help! My wife hates using the downstairs shower! I'm just not sure what products are out there to repair stuff like this.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 13, 2015)

Type of shower floor?


----------



## beachguy005 (Mar 13, 2015)

Given that it's a drain and not under pressure, I would try to get a  Fernco coupling on it.  Don't know if you have enough flex to slide one on or room to cut some of the pipe off to get one on.

http://www.homedepot.com/b/Plumbing-Pipes-Fittings/Fernco/N-5yc1vZbqpfZ4hs


----------



## jayrod (Mar 13, 2015)

Not sure what you mean? I guess its fiberglass. The picture of the broken pipe would be right below the drain here


----------



## jayrod (Mar 13, 2015)

beachguy005 said:


> Given that it's a drain and not under pressure, I would try to get a  Fernco coupling on it.  Don't know if you have enough flex to slide one on or room to cut some of the pipe off to get one on.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/b/Plumbing-Pipes-Fittings/Fernco/N-5yc1vZbqpfZ4hs



That's what I initially thought of using, but wasn't sure if theres a better method. On the left side, theres not much room to slip anything over. But, I can pull the pipe apart more to slip something on it


----------



## nealtw (Mar 13, 2015)

The chrome ring is the shower is screwed into the fitting below and can be replaced and reconnected to the pipe with a fenco coupling.
Don't force it use a hammer
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxqcO-0dx9w[/ame]


----------



## jayrod (Mar 13, 2015)

nealtw said:


> The chrome ring is the shower is screwed into the fitting below and can be replaced and reconnected to the pipe with a fenco coupling.
> Don't force it use a hammer
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxqcO-0dx9w



I have already had it out to replace that waxy seal underneath it, so I do have a tool for it. Thanks for the tip! It should give me some more play.

That video though, I don't believe they are ever that easy to turn.


----------



## jayrod (Mar 13, 2015)

Or, I think you are recommending me replace the whole elbow correct? That make a coupling that screws into the chrome ring on top Im assuming?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 13, 2015)

I would replace as much as I could back including the trap with plastic. I would have expected to see the trap where that brass fitting is.


----------



## jayrod (Mar 13, 2015)

nealtw said:


> I would replace as much as I could back including the trap with plastic. I would have expected to see the trap where that brass fitting is.



But do they make a new coupling for what I have circled in red? That screws into the shower drain on top? That would be ideal.


----------



## jayrod (Mar 13, 2015)

Or maybe I should piece the elbow together with PVC, and then slip on a coupler?


----------



## bud16415 (Mar 13, 2015)

Yes you can get a new floor drain assembly in different materials. PVC might work with a short piece of pipe glued in and then cut your copper off and use a rubber Fernco.


----------



## jayrod (Mar 13, 2015)

bud16415 said:


> Yes you can get a new floor drain assembly in different materials. PVC might work with a short piece of pipe glued in and then cut your copper off and use a rubber Fernco.



That's what I needed to know. Thanks!!


----------



## beachguy005 (Mar 13, 2015)

Since you can, and know how to, take the drain fitting out, I would do that and then you would have room to slip the fernco onto the pipe.  Reinstall the drain fitting and slide the fernco onto that.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 13, 2015)

You may have to find some way to stop the fitting from turning when you remove the crome bit.


----------

